
Introducing Delta Innovation Class - henryaym
http://shelby.tv/chris/shares/53236c8a59b0523c8f009747
======
ckurdziel
This looks to be some sort of partnership with LinkedIn...
[http://www.deltainnovationclass.com/](http://www.deltainnovationclass.com/)

